# Parvo stories, need some encouragement



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Hi all,
i am just looking for some morale support as I have a 8 1/2 week old puppy in the hospital with parvo. he seems to be a fighter but this has been a nightmare. i don't have time to get into the whole story now, but good words/ thoughts/ prayers/ stories would be helpful. His name is Garth Vader but we call him Vader or "Little Man". He is the sweetest handsomest little guy you have ever met and is an all black long coat (hence the name Vader after Darth Vader, but it was a G litter so we were playful!) I know we have some survivors (and not survivors) on the forum and would love some encouragement/ support... I feel so helpless! I've had a nightmare of a new year! 

Sorry if this isn't in the right place, wasn't sure if this fit with puppies or health issues.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, no - I'm so sorry! No words of advice, but good luck. I remember you talking about maybe getting a puppy, didn't realize you found one.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hope he comes through it. So sorry to hear your little guy is ill with this.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a Aussie who survived parvo. It wasn't an easy road, but it did have a great outcome. He was a bit older than your puppy, but it was caught early as well. 

Garth will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your "little man". I have not had to deal with parvo so I cannot offer any advice, but I can and will keep you both in my prayers. Hope Garth Vader is back home soon.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What are they doing treatment-wise?

There are A LOT of parvo survivor dogs on this board. I think if you get them in quickly and they are getting IV fluids and antibiotic therapy then they have a very good chance of pulling through.

Sending many healing thoughts Vader's way and comfort to you!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My Rooney had parvo, we caught it within hours and it took him 5 days to get over. Vet gave him fluids and he was there the whole time. He had it at around 8 weeks and he's now a healthy 5 month old puppy. From what I learned about the disease there are different strains and each dog handles them differently. Thank god Rooney was a fighter. Keep us updated, I don't want to give you too much encouragement but each day is a victory. I think day 4 is the big one and if they make it past that they have a really good chance at survival. I'm no vet, but just saying that from experience. I know exactly what you're going through and I hope he makes it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My last gsd, Omy, had it when she was a few weeks older than your boy even though she had been vaccinated. She was really really sick, I wasn't sure she was going to make it but she did and lived a long happy healthy 12 years. It wasn't an easy recuperation either, we had to feed her literally by hand and she looked horrible, like a little fur covered skeleton. But she made it and I hope your pup will too. Such a nasty disease. Be sure to wash everything with a bleach and water solution to kill the parvo in your house and on his things- it can live for years.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My best wishes for Vader, hope he makes it through, hang in there. :hug:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

While I've seen rescues with it, I havent had any personal experience with it yet (Thankfully!!) .... but will be sending healing puppy thoughts and prayers your way!!! Good luck, and keep us informed! :hug:


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Yes, I've had a busy year as I am working hard at work (for a promotion) so I have not been updating, but we did find a long coat male as we were looking for. We were chasing several options (as we wanted a long coat there was some wait-and-see with some specific litters we had our eyes on), but this little guy won our heart. I'll post a picture of him when I have more time (when I'm not at work!). Obviously we haven't even had him that long. The litter he came from got it... the ones still with the breeder had a very mild case over the weekend, and of the ones that went home, the 2 that flew had the worst of it (Vader being one of them, and actually the first to be diagnosed with parvo). We alerted the breeder immediately and she let everyone else know, so luckily the other pup was hospitalized right away and has already recovered. 

Its a complicated story but we were not near our reg vet when he first got sick (Thurs night). At first we thought it was car sickness (we took a trip that was supposed to be short but ended up in horrible traffic). He was hospitalized on Fri (diagnosed, fluids, anti-nausea, anti-diah, steriods) and sent home to us with tons of med on Friday night. He looked good sat, but went downhill again on sunday. we decided to get him closer to our reg vet on sunday and got him in the nearby emergency vet. he has since been "transferred" to an internal medicine unit (same premises thank goodness) were he is remaining for an estimated 2-4 days (same medication except now he is on a antibiotic and i don't think they liked that he was on a steriod). They got him to stop vomiting and are still saying his prognosis is good. he never got bloody diarrhea.

Can you say rollercoaster?




Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh, no - I'm so sorry! No words of advice, but good luck. I remember you talking about maybe getting a puppy, didn't realize you found one.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Aw, Sarah, I'm so sorry. Prayers for your little man.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Well he is still in the hospital but the vet said he turned a corner this morning. They are slowly reintroducing food. They said he did not vomit today or last night and still no blood in the diarrhea. He actually acted interested in food today but didn't eat. He is there for at least another day. Prayers would be appreciated. thanks for all your well wishes!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

By the way, here he is, the day between hospital visits when he was seemingly doing better...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sarah, He is adorable. I will be praying for the little guy.
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh what a sweetheart!! He's so adorable! When my Omy was so sick, the vet called and said I could come and take her outside on a leash for 15 mins. When she eventually came home he confessed that he thought that would be the last time I ever saw her alive- he really didn't think she would survive, but she did! Sounds like your little guy will come through it. In Omy's case, she relapsed about 6 wks later which apparently isn't that uncommon so it's something to keep in mind once he comes home. Best wishes for a full recovery!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I've been down that road before, but mine did not have a happy ending. I hope your little guy pulls through and is perfectly fine! My black long coat girl sends some healthy puppy vibes to your boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He's adorable and I hope he continues to improve. Poor little guy. 

Did the airline let all the others know? Yeep.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He is adorable. I'll continue to send healing thoughts his way! I hope he can come home soon. 

And I hope the breeder is covering your vet bills!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, what a beginning for his puppy book. He is adorable, I'm glad he is mending.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear your little guy is doing better.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Healing thoughts and prayers are sent to your pup. He is adorable. Hope he continues to improve and you can bring him home soon.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad he's doing better. Sending good thoughts and prayers he continues to improve. He's adorable!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh wow, what a doll! :wub: So glad he's doing better. Where did that little cutie pie come from?


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your support. It was helpful to share his story, i know i am not alone. He ate today, is no longer vomiting for over 36 hrs and didn't have any diarrhea... so they think he can come home tomorrow! I am really excited. (I expect he will have some diarrhea as we reintroduce food and I know its going to take some time to heal... I will post more info tomorrow when I know more details about his care.) And thanks for the tips about the re-occurrence. We will have to look out- i heard this happens with some. 

I bought him from Candlehill Shepherds in Idaho. If anyone wants info on them or my feeling towards them, they can PM me. 

I have a feeling he is going to be super skinny, but I am glad he is at least coming home. What a nightmare this has been...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

AAwww...sounds like he's on the road to recovery and coming home will help that along. Keep us posted on his progress! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So glad he's doing better, poor little guy- and poor you! I know it's a nightmare. I guess you've washed his bedding in hot water or thrown it out. There's a product available that kills the parvo virus on surfaces but I can't think of the name of it. I used a bleach and water solution. Parvo can live for something like 6 yrs in the ground, even in frozen ground but I'm not sure how long it survives other places.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh what a cutie pie! So glad to hear he is getting better. I lost a pup to parvo many many years ago. They have much better medical care now then back then.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Arlo just came home frm Parvo treatment. 

Arlo just turned 10 months. From my vet, the younger the worse it is. It's possible if fought early enough. 

It's costly and really makes you worry. Please keep us updated.. Hopping for the best!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

WELL little man came home today. He is MUCH more spunky and is a very hungry pup, but we have to watch what he eats (he doesn't like wet food, believe or not, so the vet told us to go with his reg food which happens to be TOTW) He is on some pepcid and clavamox (antibiotic).

I am so unbelievably relieved to have him home again. He looks taller to me, and he slept a good portion of this afternoon but we are def looking forward to a quiet couple of days at home to spend some time together! Lucikly I got off tomorrow from work so him, my husband, me, and our other GSD rileyl can spend some time together!

Here he is today sleeping after playing with my 3 year old Riley...








THANK GOD he pulled through.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sprzybyl said:


> THANK GOD he pulled through.


:thumbup:


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Vader is skinny, but he is energetic and doing all the puppy things. He is getting a long great with Riley, too. I am utterly relieved!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such great news! What a cutie


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Phew! Glad he's home with you.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I just saw this thread. I'm glad he's okay. I also had a puppy who had parvo at 9 weeks. It's very scary. He also pulled through although the vet gave him a 50/50 chance. To make matters worse, I got this puppy (my heart dog) three days after my Golden died. Yes, I was an emotional wreck. He ended up being in the hosptial for a week.

But he made it and the rest is history. He's now a healthy eight year old with no medical issues aside from a couple food allergies. I wish you and your puppy the best of luck! He's a beauty.:wub:

As for parvo living on surfaces and the ground, I bleached everything and through a lot of stuff out. I even bleached the backyard (a diluted mixture) and killed all the grass. Heh.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wonderful news that your little boy pulled through it all!


----------



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

My good friends puppy was adopted from the pound with parvo. We call him the lucky one because if the pound had realized he had been sick, he would have been put down. Kodi got really sick for awhile but he was a fighter too. He pulled through with the help of a great vet and believe it or not fruit punch pedialyte. He is now a big old cuddle bug and 100% healthy at 1 1/2 years old!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Wow the stories of other healthy parvo survivors is amazing. i cannot believe what these little bodies go through and recover like that. We are really blessed we had such good health care near by to help him pull through. i couldn't imagine trying to nurse him at home, its so heartbreaking and scary!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I've had 2 parvo survivors: one GSD who contracted it at 7 months old despite being fully vaccinated; and one husky mix who, at 12 weeks, had never had a vaccine in her life (nor proper food, indoor housing, a collar, or even a name!!). Both dogs pulled through, although it was touch & go for the husky for several days. It's a heart-wrenching few days, but with IV fluids, meds for vomiting,diarrhea, infection, pain, and other support, they both made it. Think good thoughts!


----------

